# Why is there a light in the fridge and not in the freezer?



## naromtap (Nov 25, 2005)

Too cold? Have I just answered my own question!? Will I now get 10 lashes from Sasha? (I did search the question first & found nothing!)


----------



## Nell (Nov 25, 2005)

I think it is to allow you to raid the refrig. in the middle of the night without drawing too much attention from the rest of the household. BTW alot of the newer units has them in the freezer now.


----------



## farmall (Nov 25, 2005)

I had to look, but mine has one.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 25, 2005)

*Excellent* question. Makes sense with incans, but not with LEDs. Let's hear it for LEDs in freezers in the future!!


----------



## Paul_DW (Nov 25, 2005)

naromtap said:


> Too cold? Have I just answered my own question!? Will I now get 10 lashes from Sasha? (I did search the question first & found nothing!)



What you don't have a torch especially for viewing your freezer contents in a power cut! ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2005)

Not long ago, I received an email from somebody at Maytag asking about the best kind of blue and white LEDs to use inside a dishwasher.
So I guess people raid the refrigerator and douche the dishes in the wee hours.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 26, 2005)

My freezer has a light...it's about 9 years old. I don't think it's ever burned out, but ocassionally the switch that turns it on sticks because it's frozen. (it's a Frigidaire)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a 20 year old GE side by side with a light in the freezer section. The fridge light finally burned out but the freezer one never has been replaced. I don't think LEDs would be worth the trouble for such short runtimes but I have been trying to figure out how to make a 120v LED bulb (nightlight) for the ice/water dispenser so I can leave it on 24/7 to light the kitchen. I would probably need 3-4 LEDs or more in it and a full wave rectifier etc. A lot to shove in a bulb that small.


----------



## Navck (Nov 27, 2005)

Because on the freezer, the bulb is cold.
Cold glass + Sudden heat = What bulb
Find out :laughing:


----------



## greg_in_canada (Nov 29, 2005)

Navck said:


> Because on the freezer, the bulb is cold.
> Cold glass + Sudden heat = What bulb
> Find out :laughing:


 
Higher-end refridgerators have lights in the freezer compartment. Mine does.

Greg


----------



## savumaki (Nov 29, 2005)

greg_in_canada said:


> Higher-end refridgerators have lights in the freezer compartment. Mine does.
> 
> Greg



I have three chest freezers and they all have lights


----------



## imfrogman (Nov 29, 2005)

Both mine have them


----------



## evan9162 (Nov 29, 2005)

greg_in_canada said:


> Higher-end refridgerators have lights in the freezer compartment. Mine does.
> 
> Greg



so does ours...


----------



## naromtap (Dec 5, 2005)

hmmmm...so i guess the real question is why does naromtap only come across cheap fridge/freezers...


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 5, 2005)

My 6 yo Westinghouse also has a light in the freezer.


----------



## evanlocc (Dec 5, 2005)

OR... that mean you should not touch the freezer when it dark!


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 8, 2005)

I figure it's a way to save a few bucks in the design/manufacturing process for affordable refridgerators. Maybe they did marketing research on it and the need for a light in the fridge outweight the freezer ten-fold.

Hmmmm, although doing market research isn't cheap so it would defeat the purpose. bah, I'm going to write my congressman and suggest all freezers have lights.


----------

